# Veg time: New T5, or my HID?



## Type_S150 (Sep 29, 2008)

We are getting ready to veg and have been considering trying a new light, but want to know if it will be worth it. This last time we vegged with a 1000w hps, 18/6 for 2 weeks from clone. In that span of 2 weeks, id say they grew about 8" or so. I know HIDs are not best for veg, but because of the weird shape space i grow in we can only fit one 48" 8 bulb t5 fixture. Will that be enough light for a space approx. 14sq ft? Also, are there any negatives for using these through veg, such as having to veg longer? Also, i need another balast and was thinking about getting a switchable to run a MH, what about that idea since I have to buy a balast anyways. Keep in mind too PG&E is pretty expensive here. Thanks.


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 29, 2008)

use T5 for clones,  use MH HID for veg.. IMO...

or use all you have on T5 and T8 for all of them until flowering time then use HPS  (just to save your bill)


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 29, 2008)

Well, If you do not have a Metal Halide available, then I would go with the 8 lamp T5. I use the same thing for my moms, and they produce LUSH growth.
I use nothing but switchable ballasts anymore. Just the ability to switch to MH during veg and use 1000w is great. So ya, if your gonna get a new ballast, get a switchable for sure.

Here is a link to  some pics of the 8lamp T5 over the moms.


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=75318&d=1219528905


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=75319&d=1219528953


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 29, 2008)

Type_S150 said:
			
		

> We are getting ready to veg and have been considering trying a new light, but want to know if it will be worth it. This last time we vegged with a 1000w hps, 18/6 for 2 weeks from clone. In that span of 2 weeks, id say they grew about 8" or so. I know HIDs are not best for veg, but because of the weird shape space i grow in we can only fit one 48" 8 bulb t5 fixture. Will that be enough light for a space approx. 14sq ft? Also, are there any negatives for using these through veg, such as having to veg longer? Also, i need another balast and was thinking about getting a switchable to run a MH, what about that idea since I have to buy a balast anyways. Keep in mind too PG&E is pretty expensive here. Thanks.



I am not sure where you got the idea that HIDs were not good for veg--MH (which is a HID) is generally considered the superior light for vegging.  However, that being said, I personally prefer using a T5 for vegging over a MH.  I simply did not see enough difference in growth between a MH and a T5 to justify the higher electrical costs and heat of the MH.  I have a 48" 4 tube T5 in 8 sq ft (a 2 x 4 space) and it gives good coverage.


----------



## Kupunakane (Sep 29, 2008)

Yo Ho Type_S150,

   Only echoing these statements. (From a performance standard), if the cost of electrical was not that big of an issue, and you can dissipate the heat than the answer is MH.
     I too have used the 48" grow tubes,  6 of them in my grow box, and was mighty satisfied with the growth results as far as vegging. They will also work wonders for cloning. T5's will give more in the way of lumens along with the desired spectrums that grow tubes give out. 
   Then you would certainly want to (switch), over to HPS for the flowering.

  Here is a link to a lighting place, and through them you can chase down the detailed info you might be interested in. spec for each type of lighting.

hxxp://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=48956


smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## la9 (Sep 30, 2008)

> one 48" 8 bulb t5 fixture



That fixture will be plenty bright to veg with. if it will cover the area you need you will be happy with the results.


----------

